
FastMail Experiencing a DDoS Attack - jaden
https://twitter.com/FastMail/status/1138523513126608897
======
jaden
Looks like it's back up. Their web site was returning a 502 Bad Gateway for
about an hour and the General availability on their status site
[https://www.fastmailstatus.com/](https://www.fastmailstatus.com/) was "The
service is unavailable".

------
LinuxBender
Sent emails to fastmail, went through right away. UI appears fine to me. Only
2 reports on downdetector [1]

[1] -
[https://downdetector.com/status/fastmail](https://downdetector.com/status/fastmail)

